# London, most popular destination for tourists this past year.



## CeeCee

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/london-is-now-the-most-popular-tourist-destination-in-the-wo 


I've never been there except at Heathrow for connection to other places but I would love to go one day!

Also Ireland and Scotland are on my bucket list.


----------



## Vivjen

Come stay with me....
Less than an hour from London by train; did my degree in Aberdeen, and parents still live in S.w.Scotland.


----------



## Falcon

OK....Went back over the site.  SO, Is that REALLY you standing on the London bridge?

Is that what you mean?  NICE pic !


----------



## jrfromafar

London is incredible - I hope to return soon. But don't forget - Dorothy didn't say "There's no place like London" - she said, "There's no place like....



....Rome"

Bwaaaaaaaa!


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Denise1952

I have always wanted to go to London.  I love the whole tea, thing, and crumpets right?  All I've really seen of London is in the movies, and then there was The Beatles.  I got to see "online" the New Years Eve at I think it was Piccadilly? I think that is where the giant ferris wheel is. After seeing what a show they put on for New Years Eve (never saw a better one) I was determined to go there someday

Wowee wow!!!


----------



## Gael

Well, you've got a place to stay here if you ever make it over. And there's Viv handing out the invite so you're all set! The accomodations are always the most expensive thing so if that's sorted, half the battle is won!


----------



## Denise1952

jrfromafar said:


> London is incredible - I hope to return soon. But don't forget - Dorothy didn't say "There's no place like London" - she said, "There's no place like....
> 
> 
> 
> ....Rome"
> 
> Bwaaaaaaaa!



Oh man, there's another "dream" destination for me


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

London is a GREAT place. Saw "Evita" there. Went to Hyde Park and saw/heard somebody who appeared to be a nut case at Speakers' Corner. Wandered around at St. James Park during the lunch hour when the band played. Saw Big Ben and St. Paul's Cathedral, had my picture taken with a Beefeater at the Tower of London and saw the crown jewels with my very own eyes and shopped at Harrod's and Marks and Spencer. Harrod's was window shopping. Dang, that place is pricey! And watched the Changing of the Guard at Buckingham Palace! The Queen wasn't at home that day (like we'd have had an audience if she had been!). We also went to Windsor Castle, but the Queen wasn't there, either.

Also went to the West Country--Bournemouth--and to Stonehenge and Westminster Abbey and oh, my, lots of other places, too. Bournemouth was way cool, just like in the movies, with bitty little whatever-they're-called for changing your clothes and for stowing your things while at the beach. Oh, and stopped at a pub with a thatched roof. We had to stoop to walk through the doors because way back in the way back...we're talking hundreds of years ago...people were shorter so doorways didn't have to be so high. (I speak the truth about people having been shorter.) Had lager and lime (yum). Or is it lime and lager? Either way, a tasty drink and who cares if it was room temp? I drank at least my share of it

And saw the Magna Carta (signed in 1215) and a plaque commemorating the Battle of Hastings (fought in 1066)...but heck, it couldn't have been on the same spot, could it? Wasn't the Battle of Hastings fought at Hastings?

In an entire week, there was only one day without sunshine.

Thanks for reminding me to haul out some good memories. If you've never been to the UK and like to travel, go!


----------



## Bee

nwlady said:


> I have always wanted to go to London.  I love the whole tea, thing, and crumpets right?  All I've really seen of London is in the movies, and then there was The Beatles.  I got to see "online" the New Years Eve at I think it was Piccadilly? I think that is where the giant ferris wheel is. After seeing what a show they put on for New Years Eve (never saw a better one) I was determined to go there someday
> 
> Wowee wow!!!




Do you mean The London Eye Denise, which is situated on The South Bank of The River Thames.


http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/the-london-eye.php


----------



## SifuPhil

Meh - I'm happy to travel from my living room to the bathroom and back. 

London seems cool, just like NYC, but having been a resident of NYC I know about the sordid side of things. I've a few bouncer friends in and around London and they tell me the conditions there - I'm not going to be running inside at sundown to avoid the crazies.

I'm happy to live vicariously at this point - watching _Sherlock_ is enough London for me.


----------



## Justme

London is fine for a visit once in a while, but I would hate to live there, or in any city for that matter.


----------



## Gael

I can't let this thread go without mentioning two of my other favorite cities; Belfast and Dublin.


----------



## Gael

Just sayin said:


> You’re starting to get a bit too close to the truth! England is a fantastic place to visit, if you stay on the tourist trail. Stray from the beaten track and it’s a dangerous place. No one in their right minds goes out wandering around and _all _English cities also have their fair share of ‘no go areas’. I suppose it’s the same everywhere now including the U.S. but for a tourist visit, yes, there’s so much to see and do.



The upside of cities is the excitement and abundance of cultural, culinary and entertainment on offer. The downside is the crime, noise, crowds, etc. But you can learn to navigate successfully.


----------



## SifuPhil

Just sayin said:


> You’re starting to get a bit too close to the truth! England is a fantastic place to visit, if you stay on the tourist trail. Stray from the beaten track and it’s a dangerous place. No one in their right minds goes out wandering around and _all _English cities also have their fair share of ‘no go areas’. I suppose it’s the same everywhere now including the U.S. but for a tourist visit, yes, there’s so much to see and do.



Yep, that's my problem. I'm a terrible tourist. 

I've never been one to take the tour bus; I don't like crowds, I don't like the pre-arranged, predictable schedule and I don't like being associated with the typical "Ugly American" personality. I'm more the type to travel the back-roads on foot at midnight with pound notes sticking out of my pockets. :cower:


----------



## SifuPhil

Gael said:


> The upside of cities is the excitement and abundance of cultural, culinary and entertainment on offer. The downside is the crime, noise, crowds, etc. But you can learn to navigate successfully.



When I lived in NYC I saw a LOT of sheep being sheared ... 

Yes, you _can_ learn, but it's a learning curve that doesn't allow a lot of room for error.


----------



## Gael

SifuPhil said:


> Yep, that's my problem. I'm a terrible tourist.
> 
> I've never been one to take the tour bus; I don't like crowds, I don't like the pre-arranged, predictable schedule and I don't like being associated with the typical "Ugly American" personality. I'm more the type to travel the back-roads on foot at midnight with pound notes sticking out of my pockets. :cower:



Same here except for short tours, such as within a museum. I don't care for the regimented approach. And the happy sense of discovery and adventure is lost that way too I think.

Many years ago my first trip abroad for several reasons resulted in my leaving the tour and going on my own during the day. That was an adventure.


----------



## Gael

SifuPhil said:


> When I lived in NYC I saw a LOT of sheep being sheared ...
> 
> Yes, you _can_ learn, but it's a learning curve that doesn't allow a lot of room for error.



If I can do it anyone can!


----------



## Bee

Talking of London, I can remember from when I was a child, there were no go areas, so nothing new there.


----------



## Gael

Bee said:


> Talking of London, I can remember from when I was a child, there were no go areas, so nothing new there.



Same with all cities. It's the nature of the beast.


----------



## Falcon

The American tourist .....Today is Thursday; this must be Belgium.


----------



## Bee

Gael said:


> Same with all cities. It's the nature of the beast.




No not with all cities in _*England*_, they may have their rough areas but _*not*_ in the sense they were no go areas.

It is only in more recent years that other cities in England have had their no go areas but London has always been the same.


----------



## Bee

Falcon said:


> The American tourist .....Today is Thursday; this must be Belgium.



I don't know what Belgium has got to do with anything but actually Belgium is a lovely country.


----------



## Falcon

Bee said:


> I don't know what Belgium has got to do with anything but actually Belgium is a lovely country.



It's a book title describing a typical American tourist.

You  can't tell me much about Belgium that I don't already know, having spent several months there.

 In Florennes, for example, we watched women "tatting" lace in their front room windows, speaking French or Waloon.

Charleroi s an interesting city as well as Brussels.


----------



## Bee

I wouldn't dream of telling you anything about Belgium Falcon, all I said was, it is a lovely country.

I have visited several times the last time being last month, as my youngest  son, daughter-in-law and 8 month old grandson live there, they live in the Flanders region.

I really love the country.


----------



## Gael

Bee said:


> No not with all cities in _*England*_, they may have their rough areas but _*not*_ in the sense they were no go areas.
> 
> It is only in more recent years that other cities in England have had their no go areas but London has always been the same.



When I was referring to cities I can see I had to be more specific. I'm talking the major cities in the world; London, New York, Paris, Rome, Dublin, etc. And I am talking about today's cities not those in bygone eras.


----------



## SifuPhil

Gael said:


> If I can do it anyone can!



Yeah, but you're a Jersey girl - you already had basic training! 



Falcon said:


> The American tourist .....Today is Thursday; this must be Belgium.



I vaguely remember seeing that movie as a kid ... I was in my monster-movie phase, though, so don't remember much of it.

*sigh* Another one to add to the list ...


----------



## Gael

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah, but you're a Jersey girl - you already had basic training!



You know nobody likes a wiseass!:tongue:


----------



## SifuPhil

Gael said:


> You know nobody likes a wiseass!:tongue:



:rofl:

"_I'm from Joisey!_"

"_Me too! What exit?_"

Oh, I crack me up sometimes ...


----------



## Gael

SifuPhil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> "_I'm from Joisey!_"
> 
> "_Me too! What exit?_"
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I crack me up sometimes ...



You're a legend in your own mind.

I grew up in Hudson County, Jersey City. Then my latter years were in Ocean County, Pt. Pleasant. And you, laughing boy?


----------



## SifuPhil

Gael said:


> You're a legend in your own mind.
> 
> I grew up in Hudson County, Jersey City. Then my latter years were in Ocean County, Pt. Pleasant. And you, laughing boy?



Reppin' Yonkers, NY born and raised!

Moved to Greenwich Village when I was 18, stayed there 7 years, then zipped around the country for a bit before being snagged and tossed into Pennsylvania, where I have been slowly fading away for the past 25 years or so.


----------



## Gael

SifuPhil said:


> Reppin' Yonkers, NY born and raised!
> 
> Moved to Greenwich Village when I was 18, stayed there 7 years, then zipped around the country for a bit before being snagged and tossed into Pennsylvania, where I have been slowly fading away for the past 25 years or so.



I used to love the Village and spent a lot of time there years ago. How did you find living there? In the west or east village? We looked into brownstone rentals years ago and it was expensive even then.

I used to love to go to the Electric Circus on weekends and shop in the west village. Used to walk barefoot then; a wannabe hippie.


----------



## Gael




----------

